# Buying a trained dog



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to GRF!

Before going with Golden Meadows, I would take a look at this thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=64788


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I didn't really check into the website much, but,

Check out this link...I would ask ALL these questions
http://www.danemist.com/ABCs/BuyingaPurebredPup.html

PLEASE make sure they do ALL clearances on their dogs...hips, elbows, CERF, thyroid, etc.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome! 

I would hesitate to get a dog who comes already trained for your situation because you have admitted that you are not the greatest dog trainers to begin with. Sure, having someone else train them for you would give you an excellent place to start, but all training needs to be reinforced throughout the dog's life, and if you don't know where to do that, I would think that the dog would "fall off the bandwagon" pretty quickly.

Have you thought about taking your dog to obedience classes? Most classes are set up to teach the owner how to teach the dog. 

Where do you live? I'm sure you would be able to get some great recommendations of training schools in your area from people on here.

Good luck and you've made a great choice by going with a golden!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Welcome to GRF!
> 
> Before going with Golden Meadows, I would take a look at this thread.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=64788


Oh wow..yea, please avoid this place...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you should make your own decision based on that thread. We as a forum have pretty much already had our time with them, and I don't think we should say anything more about them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I posted my last message before going to their website...

Without even checking up on clearances, here are some red flags I found in less than 1 minute:

"We are accepting deposits of $1000 to reserve a pup from this litter. "
"$2000.00 - $2950.00"
"Call and reserve one now and receive a free microchip. "
"The following is for market research only & will not be shared with any other sources."
"Which of the following best describes your role in your industry"
"Which of the following categories best describes your primary field"
"Please indicate your highest level of education"
"Current Household income "
 
A well-bred, healthy, purebred golden usually ranges from $1000 to 1500. 
Market research should have nothing to do with purchasing puppies!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to tell you that toy dogs are notoriously hard to housebreak, and my brother's Bichon was never reliably housebroken. 

That said, you might be very happy with a "wash out" from a breeder who competes with their Goldens. Someone on the Forum just got a 7 month old "wash out" from a breeder, and they have been very happy with their boy. Most of the time, these dogs are house broken and have basic manners. Also, many rescues are housebroken and have basic manners.

Your local Golden Retriever Club might be a good place to start

www.grca.org

and you can search here for breeders in your area

www.goldenbreedersresource.org

Even though you are looking at an older puppy, you still want to make sure that the parents, and at least 4 generations back, have OFA or PennHip clearances for hips, OFA for elbows. Eyes should be cleared annually by a veterinary opthamologist and hearts cleared by a veterinary specialist, not a practitioner. 

The section at the top of the page called "A Puppy Buyers Fact Checker" has a lot of very useful information in it.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the GRF :wavey:
I will basically restate what has already been written here. 
Please go to the thread Mssjnnfer and read it. Then decide what you think for yourself.
Also Linda (Tahnee GR) makes a good point - small toy dogs are notorious for not being able to be housebroken. Your prior experience is proof of this as the K9 officer also had no success.
You and your family have decided on a Golden. One of the best things about Goldens in their willingness to please and learn. I am sure that even those of us who aren't world's greatest dog trainers can house train a Golden. Some pick it up faster than others, but it is extremely rare - I am actually not aware of any - that a Golden could not be house trained. 

Good luck with whatever you decide and please don not hesitate to ask any questions that you may have during your search.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

When I was in San Diego, and before I got Rusty my first Golden, I bought a...

Pomeranian.

What the hell was I thinking LOL

After six months, he would still refuse to go outside, and immediately upon returning inside he'd leave a land mine in the middle of the kitchen.

I ended up re-homing him to a disabled person that was home all day and could keep an eye on him.

My Mom's 5 year old Yorkie still isn't housebroken. It will use the piddle pad. When it feels like it.





Tahnee GR said:


> I have to tell you that toy dogs are notoriously hard to housebreak, and my brother's Bichon was never reliably housebroken.
> 
> That said, you might be very happy with a "wash out" from a breeder who competes with their Goldens. Someone on the Forum just got a 7 month old "wash out" from a breeder, and they have been very happy with their boy. Most of the time, these dogs are house broken and have basic manners. Also, many rescues are housebroken and have basic manners.
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Back in the late 80's, I had to go into the hospital for several weeks, so I dropped Rusty off at the local K9 Training Outfit that also trained the San Diego Police Dogs.

He got basic and some slightly more advanced training. No criminal eating or drug-sniffing though 

It was the best (IIRC) $200 I ever spent on him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't want to bash toy dogs-after all, I own 2 toy breeds  But for whatever reason, I have found them harder to housebreak than the Goldens! The Pug uses a piddle pad, but also considers anything smaller than 3 x 4 to be a piddle pad, whether it be a bathroom rug or my t-shirt thrown on the floor  The Crested is actually pretty good and rarely potties off the piddle pad but will once in a while. Now, my toy poodle was easy to housebreak but too smart for his own good! I paper trained him, and if there wasn't clean paper down for him, he would actually climb to reach the TV schedule, which back then was newspaper!

The Goldens have been much easier to house train on the whole.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I just get so excited when I hear that someone wants to get a Golden, so I just wanted to say "welcome" and "good choice!". 

Apart from that, as for whether a pre-trained puppy would be a good option for your family, only you can make that decision, but wouldn't your resident dog accept a puppy rather than a half-grown bigger pup? Just a thought.

As for the training, I've found my dogs really easy to housetrain, and as you've probably already realised, this forum is full of excellent information on many areas of dog ownership, so the answer is almost always here...

For myself, I would rather have the baby puppy every time. Like our own children as babies, they are so special and give us so much pleasure and memories, something the whole family will remember - something you won't experience with an older pup/dog. Plus they're so darned cute!!

As others have suggested, perhaps a rescue or failed show prospect. Whatever you choose, I can't wait for pictures


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Both my goldens were very easy to housebreak. Housebreaking and basic commands are easy to teach since they are so willing to learn and please. Obedience classes and at-home training sessions can be a wonderful bonding experience with your new puppy. 

I've never had a toy breed but our friend's bichon was never totally housebroke. I've heard that a lot about toy breeds.


----------



## Ryan009 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you very much for everyone's feedback!

I especially appreciate the comments about the "toy" dogs being difficult. You have no idea how guilty we feel about having to get rid of her, but it does give me some solace to know we aren't the only ones who have had issues.

As far as training, it's not that we're bad at it (our other two dogs had the basics), but we've never been able to get a dog to the point it's exceptionally well trained. I really think if we can get one where the foundation has been laid by a pro, that we'll be able to keep it up.

I appreciate the heads-up about GW, it certainly was an eye opener and is definitely causing me to give it second thoughts (the pup we were looking at was born on 9/24).

I've looked locally for a breeder that sells trained dogs but haven't found any. Does anyone have recommendations for a reputable breeder that does sell trained dogs?

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Most breeders don't think of the older puppies/young adults they have available as "trained companions." Every breeder has one or more available at some point-dogs that wash out of competition for some reason, but who will make a wonderful pet. Depending on the breeder, they may range from a housebroken dog with good leash and house manners to an obedience or agility or even field/hunt test wash out with significantly more training.

I would start contacting the breeders in your area who are listed with your local Golden Retriever Club or at www.breedersresource.org and let them know what you are looking for. A lot of times those dogs are word of mouth, or just advertised on the breeders website as looking for a forever home.


----------



## Ryan009 (Jan 20, 2010)

oops... I forgot to mention we live in the Milwaukee, WI area.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

While certainly not old enough to be fully trained , you might want to contact Forum member Doolin. He had a (large!) litter in November and may still have a puppy. He also has trained companions from time to time. Mac is in the Janesville/Beloit area. Forum member Bogey's Mom's Ace is from that litter.

www.doolingoldens.com


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think breeders that train puppies before giving them to you are very expensive. I live in CO and know there are several trainers than offer a board and train option. Basically, the dog lives with them for 2 weeks (probably expensive) but then you are guaranteed free training for a lifetime if there is something you are still having trouble with.

Another great option is adopting an older dog from a rescue. I used to foster dogs and a few of them were EXTREMELY well behaved. You could just be honest with the rescue and let them know what you are looking for. You never know, they could have a perfect match for you. If you're looking for a golden, you could look up golden rescues around your zip code on www.petfinder.com.

Good luck!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with the suggestion to look into breeder "wash outs." I recently met a wash out from Flora's breeder and even though she was only 2 years older than Flora, she was SOOOOO well behaved. Boring, but well behaved.  Obviously a lot easier than a mischievous little puppy, for sure.


----------

